# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  test cyp? dbols? clomid? nolva? <=strange look Dbols.

## ABM

well i have some gear.

the test cyp looks legit

im kinda worried about the dbol , nolva, and clomid

some help plz thanks guys

----------


## Seajackal

I can't comment on the other stuffs but the Dbols doesn't look OK to me. The
real BDisp's dbols doesn't look like that the snake is looking weird in your pic!
I assume the Nolva is the one which is writen T10 (Tamoxifen 10mg) and the
clomid is the M pill? I haven't seen that kind of clomid but I think there's no
need to fake clomids they are cheap as a sex service in down town?

----------


## ABM

> I can't comment on the other stuffs but the Dbols doesn't look OK to me. The
> real BDisp's dbols doesn't look like that the snake is looking weird in your pic!
> I assume the Nolva is the one which is writen T10 (Tamoxifen 10mg) and the
> clomid is the M pill? I haven't seen that kind of clomid but I think there's no
> need to fake clomids they are cheap as a sex service in down town?


fak so these dbols are fake u think?

the nolva is supposed to be the ones which have T10 written on it
the clomid is supposed to be the M pill, im not too sure how many mg it is though.

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Clomid is usualy 50mg

----------


## ajfina

dbols are no good bro
refreakinggoshdarndickulous , like that?

----------


## ABM

yeah i thought the dbols might be fake. they have little red spots on the pill. but some more opinions please. 

so im guessing the nolva is real, 

anyone seen clomid that looks like these?

----------


## ABM

k well i double checked with my source and he sells alot of this stuff so his friends say. i looked very close at the dbol pills and saw there were two different colors

one was the actual pink dbols that i took before, the other color was lighter than the pink with red specs in it. 

i traded up all the light colored ones for the ones that looked good to me

this is a pic of the light color ones that i traded.

i think these might made by a ugl or something. i don't think he would rip me off but who knows

here is a pic of the two different ones - the fake looking one on the left and the real one on the right, sorry for the blurry pic... i didnt wanna get out my tripod  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Seajackal

Bro those Dbols are definitly not good if they are supposed to be British Dispensary's
you got ripped off on those, sorry man!

----------


## ABM

> Bro those Dbols are definitly not good if they are supposed to be British Dispensary's
> you got ripped off on those, sorry man!



which ones are you talking about? is it possible they could be ugl?

----------


## MichaelCC

Completely agree with SJ and others - your D-bols are not good, bro. There are many real Anabol pictures on the forum, just do a search bro or take a look at these: 
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=184301

----------


## Seajackal

> which ones are you talking about? is it possible they could be ugl?


They tried to copycat the BDisp's Dbols puting that snake and arrow logo in
the tabs but they completely messed up with the color, first off I would't trust
someone that try to copy a original trade mark of a registrated lab. No way!

----------


## ShnouzedUp

Dude that is not dbol , do not take that shit.. it's supposed to look like this brotha...

----------


## Seajackal

Go Shnouze go!

----------


## MichaelCC

yes "ShnouzedUp " - yours is good to go ...

----------


## garrett T

yeah it is bro!

----------

